# Ramp 55 Shipwreck



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Came across this wreck today....Anyone else seen it or know any history?

Not sure how to post pics directly to thread, so they are in my album...
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=1093


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

SHHHHHHH dont say nothin bout it. All i gotta say is big hammers


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

cool!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Huh, 
I remember seeing a small piece of that wreak years ago, and had completly forgotten about it. Nothing as large as the piece you got pics of though. Very Cool...
I wonder if it might not be a piece of the Flambeau wreak, which is only a mile or so up the beach.
Poke around on the Island Free Press site and you might find some info.
Let us know what you find out!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

awesome


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

NC Kingfisher ----- very fragile - spikes/nail are corroded into the wood ---- not that I've tryed, theres 2 more over on the sound side - River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The one off of 55 is right off of Flambeau Rd. Been there a while just more exposed, or should I say WAS more exposed... No tellin what its gonna be like after this blow we just got and are getting... Here is a few pictures of it I took last week... JAM

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3846167516041.2137104.1333755725&type=3


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

River said:


> NC Kingfisher ----- very fragile - spikes/nail are corroded into the wood ---- not that I've tryed, theres 2 more over on the sound side - River


I meant sharks as in hammerhead. Theres been 16/0s spooled. And fast


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh !! Sorry bout that NC KingFisher - I do get confused sometimes --- River


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

JAM said:


> The one off of 55 is right off of Flambeau Rd. Been there a while just more exposed, or should I say WAS more exposed... No tellin what its gonna be like after this blow we just got and are getting... Here is a few pictures of it I took last week... JAM
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3846167516041.2137104.1333755725&type=3


This was a different wreck Jam...Been out to Flambeau several times over the last couple years...This one is South of 55...Here is the little bit of info I found about it from back in 06, the last time it was uncovered...It's also mentioned in the book Shipwrecks of the Outerbanks, but the picture in the book only shows about 2 feet of it exposed.

http://www.nps.gov/caha/parknews/unknown-shipwreck-laid-to-rest.htm


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Saw a little bit of last week while there a little south of 55 in the high tide line. Saw it there six or seven years ago too.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

River said:


> Oh !! Sorry bout that NC KingFisher - I do get confused sometimes --- River


So im guessing there is a story about some one with a hammer and a wreck


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

No Story NC Kingfisher ---- but lots of Tourists and locals pick up smaller/carryable pieces of what appears to possibly be wood from ole Shipwrecks, sometimes they have brass bolts and nails. Many have tryed to do things with them but most have found they are very fragile and crumble easily - especially when trying to remove hardware. Most of the people that collect those smaller pieces have learned to leave them as they are - unless it's a very solid piece of structure. Now - I would like for the Park Service to mark these wrecks on the beach so we'll quit running over them when they are mostly covered with sand - I'm sure I've ran over that one, several hundred times - I luv all the stuff a big surf brings in - but I would never destroy a piece of history ---- River


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone use a metal detector around it for silver or gold?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

1BadF350 said:


> Anyone use a metal detector around it for silver or gold?


Metal detectors are illegal in the Seashore.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Really? I did not know that.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think you can use them in any National Park...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh I didn't realize that's where it was. Never been there. Now it makes sense


----------

